# Deer antler as a chew?



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

I have a deer antler that I think my rats would like to chew on. I am not sure if it is safe for them though. My concerns are...

1. The antler was actually sawed off of road kill deer by my brother a few years ago (do not ask me why he would want to do that), the antler has not been cleaned but we have had it around for a few years.

2. We gave it to Theo (our dog) as a chew toy but he would only chew on it if, and only if, someone held it for him. So the antler also has dog spit and chew marks on it. The dog spit I can of course wash off.

3. It has prongs on the ends.

I know I am being over fussy, but it seams like rats are really delicate babies. Do you think it would be safe for them and they would like to chew on it? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

Deer antler, when bought from a store is typically safe to give to rats
However since it was found outside, you would most definitely want to boil the living h*ck out of it first to make sure anything in it is dead. Especially since the dog has also chewed on it a bit as well
How big are the prongs? Is it like an entire antler or just part of one? If it is the entire antler I'd suggest sawing it into smaller pieces, boiling, and letting cool before giving it to them


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Its the whole antler. Would not fit into a pot to boil. I'll do as you suggest and saw it up then boil it. Thanks again.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

I give antlers to my boys. The big boys have grown bored with them, but the babies love them. The company I buy my dogs' antlers from actually has a section called "rodent antler chews". Great company, very easy to deal with. 

M


----------

